# Rad am Ring



## Radon-Bikes (16. August 2011)

Viele Tausend Fahrer gehen am kommenden Wochenende bei Rad am Ring an den Start. Postet hier doch alles zu diesem Thema. Verabredungen mit anderen Radon Fahrern, Ergebnisse, Leidensgeschichten und Erfolge hier könnt ihr alles loswerden.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. August 2011)

Radon Teams sind bereit:
Sie haben das 24-Stunden-Rennen auf dem NÃ¼rburgring im Visier!
Die  âGrÃ¼ne HÃ¶lle" des NÃ¼rburgrings ruft und Radon kommt. Es ist wieder  soweit. Am 20. und 21. August findet rund um die NÃ¼rburg in der Eifel  das 24h-Rennrad- und Mountainbike-Rennen statt. Und das Radon Team des  Bonner Fahrradherstellers ist natÃ¼rlich mit am Start. âSo etwas darf man  einfach nicht verpassen. Um nichts in der Welt", freut sich Chris  Stahl, Radon GeschÃ¤ftsfÃ¼hrer, im Voraus.
NatÃ¼rlich werde Radon  wieder mit seinem Masters Team in der Altersklasse Ã50 des  Mountainbike-Rennens mit dabei sein. âDie Jungs haben letztes Jahr  gewonnen und gehen als Titelverteidiger ins Rennen", so Stahl. 
Im  Race Team fallen zwar einige starke Fahrer des Teams leider aus  beruflichen GrÃ¼nden aus, aber dennoch habe man einen Platz unter den  besten Zehn im Visier. âFÃ¼r eine Ãberraschung sind wir allemal gut, denn  unsere AusfÃ¤lle haben wir durch andere Topfahrer kompensiert. Wie zum  Beispiel Markus Dufner, dem Sechsten der Deutschen Cross Country  Meisterschaften oder den klasse Amateurfahrern MichÃ©l Teichert und  Jochen LichtentÃ¤hler", gibt sich der GeschÃ¤ftsfÃ¼hrer zuversichtlich. Und  im Bereich StraÃenrennen habe Radon mit Nicole Markenbeck und Martin  Ritterbach noch zwei weitere Eisen im Feuer.
Neben den beiden  vorgenannten Teams werde auch das Fun Team, bestehend aus Freunden und  Fans von Radon, an dem Rennen teilnehmen. Hinzu kommt das SolarWorld  Team powered by Radon. Hier werden Kunden, Mitarbeiter und sogar ein  Mitglied des SolarWorld-Vorstandes sich der Herausforderung des Rennens  stellen. UnterstÃ¼tzt werden unsere Teams durch zahlreiche Co-Sponsoren  wie Powerbar, ilon Protec Salbe, Bitburger, Penco Nutrition und Owayo,  die uns die 24h ertrÃ¤glich machen.









Der  Ritt durch die âGrÃ¼ne HÃ¶lle" ist immer ein ganz besonderes Erlebnis.  FÃ¼r Rennradfahrer ist die Nerven zerreiÃenden Abfahrt durch die  âFuchsrÃ¶hre", der beinharte Aufstieg zur âHohen Acht" oder der  kurvenreiche Abschnitt des âHatzenbachs" eine besonders groÃe  Herausforderung. Eine Runde am NÃ¼rburgring geht Ã¼ber 23 Kilometer, wobei  jedes Mal 500 HÃ¶henmeter Ã¼berwunden und 72 Kurven durchfahren werden  mÃ¼ssen. Die breite Rennstrecke und deren makelloser Asphalt ermÃ¶glichen  Spitzengeschwindigkeiten von bis zu 100 km/h. 
Die Strecke der  Mountainbiker wartet mit einem welligen Profil auf die Sportler. Das  Highlight ist hier der Anstieg zur NÃ¼rburg und die Trails in den  umliegenden WÃ¤ldern. Beide Strecken erfordern in den Steigungen  allerdings auch echte BeiÃerqualitÃ¤ten. Im letzten Jahr traten rund  4.500 Sportler zum 24h-Rennrad- und Mountainbike-Wettbewerb an. Laut  Veranstalter gingen in Summe mehr als 11.000 Teilnehmer bei den vier  Lauf-, sechs Radwettbewerben und dem Tourenfahren an den Start. âGrÃ¼ne  HÃ¶lle", wir kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vokkar (17. August 2011)

Startplatz in 8er Team frei,

guckst Du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8630055#post8630055


----------



## zuki (22. August 2011)

Deutlich besser organisiert als im vergangenen Jahr. Endlich eine Verpflegungsstelle im MTB Bereich. Wenn es jetzt noch Teilnehmer gibt, die beim Überholen von 2er Teams und Einzelfahrern etwas mehr Rücksicht walten lassen, dann wäre die Veranstaltung kaum zu toppen.

Ach ja, die Wespenplage am Ring war fast unerträglich.


----------



## medienmensch (23. August 2011)

Schön war's das QLT Race 4.0 lief ohne Panne! Chapeau!


----------



## donprogrammo (24. August 2011)

Wespenplage? Hab ich wegen dem Gelb/schwarzen Boden/Himmel garnichts von gesehen ...

Die Verpflegung unterwegs halte ich für blöd, war mir im Fahrerlager viel besser. Wenn man nach 3,5km echt nicht mehr kann und essen braucht ist man zum einen falsch, und zum anderen wirkt ein Gel erst nach 7 Minuten, da ist amn dann eh wieder fast zurück, auch wennman langsam ist.

Es hat aber wie immer viel Spaß gemacht und die Stimmung war auch gut. Nur hab ich noch nie so viel Unfälle mitbekommen.


----------

